# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Una de rosas

## embalses al 100%

Esta me encanta.




Sigue...

----------


## embalses al 100%



----------


## embalses al 100%

Y se acabó. Esto ha sido todo por hoy.
Saludos.

----------


## santy

Que chulas, me encantan las fotos de flores, a ver si hago una recopilación de lo que tengo por ahí y las pongo.
Un saludo y gracias por las fotos Embalses.

----------


## REEGE

Me encantan las rosas... aunque menos que a las mujeres... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

embalses al 100%, buen sitio el Parque de Maria Luisa para observar las rosas y todo lo referente a botánica, un buen observador puede aprender muchas cosas ahí.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> embalses al 100%, buen sitio el Parque de Maria Luisa para observar las rosas y todo lo referente a botánica, un buen observador puede aprender muchas cosas ahí.
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Sí, porque la verdad es que hay una gran variedad botánica. Además también de animales, pero no se dejan ver demasiados.

----------

